# how 2 make cannabis suppositories!



## landpirate

yeah dunno if this really belongs in the how 2 section or health or what. don't even know if anyone will be interested but whatever...found this on my internet travels

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/g...get-high-low-down-cannabis-suppositories.html

*Bend over, it's time to get high. The low down on Cannabis suppositories.* 
permalink​
A most outrageous profession.

While at the Expo, Dan comes up with the most hilarious product idea I’ve ever heard. “My company is Cannabanus,” he says in his best Dutch accent, “and my product is the new cannabis suppositories. You put the cannabis into the plug, the plug goes into your butt. Then you are getting high very quickly and efficiently. There are many blood vessels in the anus and they are absorbing the THC at an extremely fast rate. It’s called the Assinator.”






How to make Suppositories
To make marijuana caps, buy capsules at a homeopathic pharmacy or through the internet. The vendor will also have a small manual capper that makes 100 capsules at a time. The device holds one piece of the cap in place so they can be filled easily. There are several sizes. The biggest is a double O. Some people find these hard to swallow. A smaller size capsule is easier to swallow. It also makes it easier to take the right amount, not too much and not too little.

The cannabis is dried and ground to a very fine consistency in a coffee grinder. After the cannabis is ground, let it sit for a few minutes so that the THC bearing glands settle, rather than float away.

Pour the ground cannabis into a small bowl. Add enough olive oil and mix it in so that the cannabis powder sticks together. Use this mixture to fill the capsules, then put the tops on. Keep refrigerated. For long-term storage, place the capsules in a container and keep frozen.

Any grade of cannabis can be used. Renowned author Tom Flowers, deceased, first made caps from medium-sized leaves trimmed during manicuring. Later he switched over to smaller trim collected from the last stages of preparing bud. Both the quality and the quantity affect the intensity of the experience.

Another method that you might use to get high without smoking is using a tincture administered sublingually, that is, under the tongue. Cannabinoids that have been extracted and dissolved in alcohol are quickly absorbed by the mucus membranes.
*
If you really want to have a blast, fill your capsule with Medical Marijuana's bum ringing blackout bud butter. *

Here is the recipe

Black Out Bud Butter
An even better bud bum buster butter.

Improvement number one comes from using European sweet butter. Regular butter is about 80&#37; butterfat while European butters range from 84-86%. This may seem trivial but remember it is the butterfat that exacts the cannabinoids so a 7-8 % increase in butterfat will result in a more efficient extraction and stronger butter. European style butter comes from a number of manufacturers including Plugra from upstate New York, Strauss Organic, and recently Challenge European Style. Yes, the best still comes from France but it is exorbitantly priced.

Improvement number two comes from using a Braun high speed coffee grinder to convert all cannabis plant material from whatever source to a fine powder. The use of powder means the butter will taste more like cannabis as some of the chlorophyll and a few terpenes get into the butter. It also means a vastly increased surface area where the butterfat meets the cannabinoids. Using powder or “flour” significantly increases the potency of the final butter.

Improvement number three comes from using the best starting materials available. In this case Train Wreck, California Orange, and Pooh Bear trim were ground up and supplemented by powdered California Orange flowers. Using bud as opposed to trim will increase the potency of the butter.

The three improvements noted above resulted in cannabutter that is markedly different from the normal (and quite wonderful) Better Bud Butter. Black Out Bud Butter (BOBB) is approximately 2oo-300% stronger. The name BOBB comes from the fact that this butter is midnight green and will cause blackouts if too much is consumed.

Ingredients:

2 &#189; pounds (six cups) of European Style high butterfat unsalted butter. I combined 8 oz of Plugra with 1 pound of Strauss Organic and 1 pound of Challenge European Style. Everyone has there own favorites but mine is Strauss. Strauss is smoother and less greasy than the others.

4 oz powdered Train Wreck Trim

2 oz powdered Pooh Bear Trim (a cross of Train Wreck and Salmon Creek Big Bud)

2 oz powdered California Orange trim

1/3 oz powdered California Orange flowers

Method:

The butters were melted in a covered crock pot set on high. The powdered cannabis was gradually stirred in with a wood spoon. The mixture was frequently stirred and cooked covered on high for one hour followed by three hours set on low. Stirring was accomplished every 15 minutes.

After four hours the hot mixture was squeezed through cheese cloth into a bowl then the product was filtered once more through cheese cloth. All available butter was squeezed out producing approximately 3 &#189; cups. Theoretically, the cloth balls remaining could be re-extracted with more butter but the product would not be nearly as strong. Approximately 75-85% of the available cannabinoids are extracted on the first pass.

Note on Preparation:

No gloves were used in squeezing the rather hot cloth balls into the collection vessel. If you go barehanded beware of burns. Usually the ball can be twisted and held at the top then you can press the ball with the wood spoon against the side of the collection vessel. Once the ball has cooled sufficiently you can “wring” out the last of the cannabutter. Yes, this is messy but will leave your hands oh so soft.

Note on Amount of powdered cannabis to use: I use as much as will go into solution with the butter. This varies depending upon the cannabis and source.

Note on Potency:

I know this cannabutter is potent simply from the extreme effects produced from handling it.


----------



## Fishkiss

ha...makes sense...seems that u should filter the plant matter and just use canna oil or hash oil...my question tho is does it still give ya the munchies


----------



## daveycrockett

HA! you put weed in your butt?


----------



## landpirate

Nope i don't put weed in my butt, just found the article on the net, so someone out there puts weed in their butt! Thought it was funny and interesting.

i dunno about having the munchies, lol, just make sure you wash you hands before eating...eeewwww


----------



## Kabukimono

gosh this made me chuckle hard!


----------

